# Brushing Dog's Teeth?



## Buttercup (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a 4 month old Aussie mix. My vet is really adament that I should brush his teeth once a day. However, when I try to do this, my dog really hates it. He struggles and I have to pry his mouth open and pratically sit on him and I know I don't clean them very well. I am using dog toothpaste and one of those little finger brushes. Is there a better way to get my dog used to this? Does anyone have any type of dog toothpaste that their dog really loves? My dog will not even lick this toothpaste off my finger, so he must not like the taste. I've read on here of some people even being able to scale their dog's teeth. How do you ever build up to that? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

After you tire the dog out nice and well with either rough play or a long walk you can either put the dog in your lap or sit on the floor with it and massage it's gums and treat him everytime he lets you do it. That is what I'm doing to get my dog to let me touch his face to clean it.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I brush my dogs' teeth after they have gone for their long evening walk. I prefer the battery operated toothbrush ($4 at Walmart for the Colgate Motion) so you can concentrate on getting the right angle and controlling the dog vs. moving the brush properly. 

Petrodex has poultry and beef flavors.

I sit the dog on my left side. Hold the dog's head under my elbow with the head sticking up over my wrist. I use the index finger of my left hand to pull back the corner of the lip so I canstart with the molars. I use my right hand to manage the brush. I work from the left rear forward. When I'm ready to do the right rear I lay the dog over on its left side, holding it down with my left elbow if necessary. And I use my left hand to open the lips and the right hand to brush. 

Remember to keep a calm, positive attitude while brushing. Do a little bit at first, building up the time until the dog will let you do 3-4 minutes of actual brushing. That should be enough to do both sides.


----------



## sassybrat (Oct 21, 2007)

my dog has a toothbrush "chew toy" it looks like a bone and has tooth brush bristles on both ends...i get the doggy toothpaste that tastes good to them and put it on there and she chews and chews...i let her do it for about 10 min and then take it away.

i had a dog once that LOVED getting her teeth brushed, and we used a regular toothbrush and people toothpaste on her...when anyone would go brush their teeth she would jump up on the toilet and wait for her turn! 

i guess it just depends on the dog


----------



## Addison (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the bones and toys made to help dogs teeth and I try to keep her away from as much people food as possible (haha that doesn't always work, she usually is able to get me to give her some). And I have her groomed once every other month and they brush her teeth for me ... This seems to be working, her teeth are white and her breath is not that bad. I don't know if i am doing the right thing but it seems to be working  Good luck with your pup!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

First, NEVER use human toothpaste on a dog. It has ingredients that are poisonous / toxic to dogs.

Second, teeth need to be brushed regularly if you are trying to reduce tartar. The bacteria that produces tartar begins the process with hours after eating. In a perfect world it would be best if we brushed a dog's teeth after each meal. But I'm willing to live with once per day.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 18, 2007)

briteday said:


> I brush my dogs' teeth after they have gone for their long evening walk. I prefer the battery operated toothbrush ($4 at Walmart for the Colgate Motion) so you can concentrate on getting the right angle and controlling the dog vs. moving the brush properly.
> 
> Petrodex has poultry and beef flavors.
> 
> ...


I think I will try this. I have been trying to brush them at the end of the day when he is all tired out, but as soon as I start he gets all worked up. I like the idea of an electric toothbrush so I can just concentrate on getting the toothbrush in there and not having to move it around. I will also get some Petrodex.

Thanks for such detailed instructions on how to hold his head. That really helps me picture it. Wish me luck!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Best of luck to you! Just do a bit more each day until maybe by the end of one week, brushing every night, you will have worked up to a steady 3-5 minutes of real brushing, not just re-positioning and such.

My girls fought it at first. But when they realize that it is going to be a daily event they finally gave in. The worst part of training them is that you can't give them a treat afterwards! That's why I like to do it just before they go to bed. At least there aren't as many bacteria prancing around in their mouths while they sleep...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I started getting Reno used to me having my fingers in his mouth when he was very young. I switched from fingers to toothbrush, then added the turkey flavored toothpaste.

He also had a command I taught him and he'd run and sit, waiting to get his teeth brushed. 

When Tessa came along she learned the command and they'd both run and sit, waiting. I did the same with her - starting with my finger then toothbrush then toothpaste. 

I made this part of their morning routine so when I was getting ready for work they were getting ready for their day with fresh breath and shiny teeth


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Try another toothpaste, one that your dog likes. Then just do the top front teeth one day; then front top and bottom the next day and so on until your dog gets used to it. 

I would not scale your dog's teeth but have it done by your vet. Scaling causes ridges in the teeth and unless you have a tooth polishing tool to smooth these ridges, plaque will build up in these ridges and cause more problems.


----------

